# COM surrogate has stopped working?



## 4sak3nFurry (Mar 24, 2010)

Yes that is the error in the title.
Every tim o try to gointo my wegame videos folder or view them, I get the come surogate error that is o the title.

Any idea what the problem is and how to fix it?


----------



## SnowFox (Mar 24, 2010)

Sounds like a rather nasty case of Vista on your computer.


EDIT: oh, uhh help

yeah, that'll do for now.


----------



## Bobskunk (Mar 24, 2010)

It's whatever directshow codec's generating the thumbnails for the video files.  Take a look inside, see which one isn't showing up as a preview.  It may be some obscure format that's recognized as a video but not opened.  Maybe try installing ffdshow?  If you installed one of those mega codec packs I don't even want to get involved, but something simple is fine with me.


wegame sounds like a bad ripoff of Let's Play


----------



## 4sak3nFurry (Mar 24, 2010)

well I uninstalled xvid thinking that was the prblem. It wasn't .
No mega codec pa ks downloaded or installed and yes it's vista

I'll check out your link and let you know if it works.


----------



## 4sak3nFurry (Mar 24, 2010)

Ok well it turns out all I had to do was this
http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/windows-vista/disable-thumbnail-previews-in-windows-vista-explorer/

I didn't think it would be that easy. Thanks guys!


----------

